# LGB 20087 Starter Set



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

What locomotive, car, and caboose did LGB have in the 20087 starter set? I think that the caboose may have been black, and lettered for the Rio Grande...
SandyR


----------



## spf3054 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a link to a photo of the set. Hope it helps..... 

http://stores.genestrains.net/Detail.bok?no=15327 

Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been lead to believe the black 4065 was only in sets and is rare. The red 4065 was available as a separate part and was made for many years.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks , Steve and Dan! The reason I ask is, I have a friend with the empty box for the LGB 20087 starter set. He couldn't remember which of all his trains came in it! I know that he still has the loco and the caboose; saw them at his house, but not the blue gondola. At least now he'll know what belongs in the box!!
SandyR


----------

